

Show HN: Android App: Twitter Version of Quora/AskReddit/Yahoo Answers - vinod_s19
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.plusask.android

======
vinod_s19
The idea behind this app is that most of the questions (be it trivial
questions or pressing/burning questions for which we desperately need public
opinion) asked by most of the people in our daily lives can be asked and
answered in a simple and short manner without elaboration.

------
TheAppGuy
Nice!

